# Rediagnosed with Candida...looking for meal/snack ideas.



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

Good Morning!

Four years ago, I had candida so badly, that my medical doctor mis-diagnosed me as having MS!







Convinced that I did not have MS, my mom and I set out on a quest to find out why I was so sick.

We stumbled upon a healer who looked at me for just minutes and said, "I know exactly what is wrong with you!" When we did a blood test with a Naturopath a few weeks later...we agreed with her!

Well, four years later...I saw the healer back in October, and she didn't say a word about Candida. Just about more emotional issues. Tuesday, when I went to stock up on supplies and for a rescreen, I figured I know what she would say. Boy was I WRONG!

Now, I am once again battling Candida. Sat-Monday, I plan on doing the Milk Cure (drinking a gallon of raw milk each day)...but after that, I know that I need to knock out soooo much!

Any ideas on sugar-free and wheat-free snacks and meal ideas?

Thanks!

Mrs B


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

Mostly I'm hoping to







:. We think my dh has this but are waiting to be officially diagnosed. The only snack we have come up with is homemade hummus with fresh veggies. I'm hoping others have some good ideas. Do you have references on the raw milk thing? I will try to post later with the meals we are eating this week.


----------



## Erdbeer (Dec 17, 2007)

Hm, I was hoping to get some tips here too. My husband has had abnormal liver test results for the past 2 years and none of his doctors have been able to figure out why.

Finally, after staying off alcohol almost completely for 2 years, taking various medications and cleansers, nothing had changed, and we consulted a homeopath. He did about 20 minutes of testing, by putting various substances on my husband's tongue, and testing how strongly DH was able to extend his leg against the homeopath's resistance. It was amazing how with some substances my husband could kick like a champ, and 20 seconds later, with a different substance on his tongue, his leg would fall as though it was filled with jelly.

Anyway, the long and the short of it is the homeopath said my husband's body is probably rampant with candida, and a result, his liver is constantly stressed from having to deal with all the by-products produced by this fungus. It makes sense, as the problems seemed to start after my husband had several bouts with strep throat within a year and was on antibiotics several times.

We were given a list of things to do, firstly to take an antifungal medication, and do a 3-week antifungal diet which involves cutting out everything BUT meats, oils/fats, milk products, vegetables and potatoes as the only exception to the no carb rule. That means no bread/pasta/rice (even whole grain!), fruits, etc.

Maybe we can brainstorm some ideas for meals here?

I came up with:
-potato pancakes with cottage-cheese/parsley dip
-pureed vegetable soup made from cauliflower, carrots, broccoli, onion, potato and heavy cream
-chili (with no rice, of course)... maybe served over potatoes?
-lentil soup with spinach


----------



## Julian's Momma (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry to butt in because I do not have any personal experience with this. But I saw some information about it on a wonderful website that I recently found (and am now addicted to!) that talks about natural ways of dealing with a lot of different ailments.

Here is what they have to say about Candidia...

http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/candida.html

Best of luck!


----------

